#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  нить для четок

## Викарий

Подскажите пожалуйста, из какого материала лучше использовать нить для четок. Я ни как не могу подобрать материал,  те нити которые  использовал  быстро растягиваются и их приходится заменять

----------


## Shunja

Скрученные вместе три шёлковые нити. Мои чётки прекрасно живут уже целый год. А для самих косточек использовал дешёвенький жемчуг. :Smilie:

----------


## Denli

три или пять нитей, в каждую из которых можно скрутить по желанию любое количество базовых нитей.

----------


## Aion

Предпочитаю двойную крепкую синтетическую нить. Где-то на пол-года-год хватает.

----------

Викарий (07.11.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Много лет служит, 3Т, какая-то хирургическая нить, канатик такой. Правда, я ими редко пользуюся  :Smilie:

----------

Викарий (07.11.2009)

----------


## Викарий

> Скрученные вместе три шёлковые нити. Мои чётки прекрасно живут уже целый год. А для самих косточек использовал дешёвенький жемчуг.


Сейчас у меня на четках шелковая нить, но она растягивается, пользоваться ими не удобно. 
PS Меня интересует материал нити, который не растягивается, а не воскеолько он нитей он сплетен и кем.

----------


## Викарий

> Предпочитаю двойную крепкую синтетическую нить. Где-то на пол-года-год хватает.


А какую именно синтетическую, некоторые трастягиваются

----------


## Иилья

У меня и у жены четки нанизаны на толстую капроновую нитку.  Пользуемся где-то ими  лет 8-9. Не рвутся, не тянутся. Используются ежедневно ( ну..или почти ежедневно). Правда деревянные, были бы из камня или другого материала, может быть нитка и протерлась бы.

----------

Викарий (07.11.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Подскажите пожалуйста, из какого материала лучше использовать нить для четок. Я ни как не могу подобрать материал,  те нити которые  использовал  быстро растягиваются и их приходится заменять


Простите, если оффтопик: но что Вы с ними делаете, что у Вас нитка растягивается? у меня с 1992 года не растянулись. Не смотря на то, что в своё время они использовались весьма интенсивно...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

есть замечательная книга Гьялтрула Ринпоче "Объяснения стадии зарождения" там говорится: "...другая цитата второго Будды Падмасамбхавы, говорит: "Лучший вид малы ... - из некоторых видов драгоценностей. посредственный тип малы делается из семян дерева или плодов. и низший тип малы делается из дерева, земли, камня или лекарств". "...нитей в вашей мале может быть 3, 5 или 9 и никакое другое число. три нитки символизирует три кайи, пять нитей символизируют пять будд и девять нитей символизируют девять колесниц". может в интернете есть эта книга.

----------


## Aion

> А какую именно синтетическую, некоторые трастягиваются


Да всё равно, лишь бы крепкая была.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вообще то синтетика не приветствуется. она обладает холодной природой. искусственная.

----------


## Aion

> Вообще то синтетика не приветствуется. она обладает холодной природой. искусственная.


Дык, естественные тёплые материалы просто не выдерживают. Чётками пользуюсь часто, в связи с чем изначально сферическая форма бусинок используемых мной керамических чёток теперь эллипсоидальная, приближающаяся к цилиндрической. Что уж говорить о нитях...

----------

Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Да, в конце концов это вторично.

----------


## Asura

попробуйте к тем нитям, что используете присоединить лавсан. довольно статичный материал. лавсановая нить продаётся в любом швейном магазине.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я использую хирургическую нить, которая запаяна в пробирке -прочно,неоскверненно .До этого пользовался капроновой ниткой, так она часто и  рвалась .

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Я использую хирургическую нить, которая запаяна в пробирке -прочно,неоскверненно .До этого пользовался капроновой ниткой, так она часто и  рвалась .


Мне подарили  друзья-тантристы пару таких пробирок. Но там не просто нить, а "кетгут" - нить из бараньей кишки. Сказали, что подходит четкам для практик гневных божеств.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Вот такой:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Думаю, что материал тоже будет влиять на срок службы. У меня бирюзовые, потому достаточно увесистые, по сравнению с жемчужными или деревянными. Нитка что-то типа кевлара, но все равно перетирается в месте крепления "головы" Правда перетерлась одна нить из 3-х за 2 года.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Вообще то синтетика не приветствуется. она обладает холодной природой. искусственная.


Кто такое сказал? В каком тексте такое написано?

Небось очередная бабушка чья нибудь придумала.  :Mad:

----------

Александр С (14.12.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Возможно преобрести несколько четок...
http://omstore.ru/raznoe-chetki-c-39_132.html

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

а кто нибудь пробовал круглую резинку в оплетке такой веревочной?

----------

